# First attempt at making an enclosure



## kpross (Jan 29, 2014)

I got bored on my day off so I thought it would be a good idea to make up an enclosure. So I took a little trip to bunnings after pondering and planning my build in the shower and on the can (it's when the best ideas come to mind) bought all my materials needed and some new toys then made my way home.

Took me a day to put it all together which I thought was bloody amazing considering I have zero wood working skill.

All up it cost me roughly around $200 to build. 

Let me know what you think and if anything should be done better. I'll take some better ones if needed off the camera when I get home.







Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwell (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks great!

You should be proud, 

Ill give you the best tip I have ever been told, When cutting melamine, Put masking tape down over the cut. It "helps" prevent chipping of the surface.


----------



## kpross (Jan 29, 2014)

Maxwell said:


> Looks great!
> 
> You should be proud,
> 
> Ill give you the best tip I have ever been told, When cutting melamine, Put masking tape down over the cut. It "helps" prevent chipping of the surface.



Cheers man, that is a wicked tip! Next one i build I'll do that for sure, this one I got Bunnings to cut because I'm pretty sure my saw which has been passed down from generation to generation is bent lol

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 29, 2014)

Great job. You should be proud of yourself.


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Looks great mate, just be careful with that thing you used for the plug to go through because they are a little weak and a snake may push through it.


----------



## Baxter (Jan 29, 2014)

looks excellent, nothing like abit of DIY on your day off!


----------



## kpross (Jan 29, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> Looks great mate, just be careful with that thing you used for the plug to go through because they are a little weak and a snake may push through it.



It is a fairly tight fit. Almost as tight as a nuns nasty. But yes I took into account the snake pushing against it and bailing out. Put a layer of silicone around it which hopefully holds it. I did think about cutting the plug and fitting another one on the other side of the tank but it's a little late now lol. See how this holds up.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Porkbones (Jan 31, 2014)

Great job


----------



## bdav70 (Jan 31, 2014)

looks good mate well done, gives fellow "unskilled" DIYers like me some hope!


----------



## AuzzieReptiles (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks like a bought one


----------



## kpross (Jan 31, 2014)

So this is the bad girl that i made the tank for. She is VERY cage defensive so hopefully in a few weeks i can start handling her and snap her out of it.
View attachment 304967


----------



## kpross (Jan 31, 2014)

bdav70 said:


> looks good mate well done, gives fellow "unskilled" DIYers like me some hope!


Just take your time with anything man that's the secret. Oh also our male children's is called Ekans(Your DP). First gen Pokemon FTW!


----------



## bdav70 (Feb 3, 2014)

haha I agree, i used to love playing as a kid. took me about 10 years before I realized that 'EKANS' is snake spelled backwards though!


----------



## Bredli1956 (Feb 5, 2014)

Great job looks great


----------

